# Microsoft Remote Desktop for Mac



## RonaldMacDonald (May 15, 2020)

I am trying to connect to a windows 2019 web server from a Mac running 10.14.6 using Microsoft Remote Desktop 10.3.10 (1783). The second it connects to the server, the window disappears. Previously it worked.  

Can anyone suggest a solution? Thank you.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2021)

Well they released a 2021 version you find Microsoft Remote Desktop 10.6.6!


----------

